# K30 upgrade



## Mrboots2u

Thought this might be useful it anyone ever needed to do it, or was thinking about the advantages , ease and cost of changing parts on their k30.

I needed a new set of Burrs and I decided to change the grinder cassette at the same time . The logic behind this was that a new grinder cassette reduces clumping and static , with a couple of amendments to the older sale ones.

How do you know if you have a older style parts? Take the lid off two things will identify the old style parts. Firstly there will be an aluminium flapper on the , secondly around the burr casings there is a ring , On the older casings this will be aluminium too.

On the new parts the ring around the casing will be brass ( reduces static apparently ) , the flapper on top of the Shute is replaced by a fixed metal lid , and inside the Shute itself there is an additional part, again to break up clumps as the grinds exit the burrs. Hopefully the photos below will show this.

The parts were ordered from Ed Gooding ( [email protected] ) at Mahlkoenig, very helpful , he even responded to me via email on a Sunday and sent me a parts map for all the bits for a k30 . Payment can be done via BACS transfer or over the phone . I ordered my parts Monday lunchtime , I got them Tuesday at 9.30.

New burrs were £66 plus Vat , the casing £88 plus vat.

Changing them over was so simple even I could do , enough said .

Performance well the new burrs rock , even thought too me a while to dial in and reset the zero point . This was down to my own lack of skill mo than anything else. New casing has reduced the clumping I had before and less spitting into the porta filter. Very happy .

If I get a chance ill try and do a clip of it another time .

Cheer Martin

Shows brass ring and fixed flapper on new cassette.










Shows new chute


----------



## MarkyP

Hi Martin, when you say really easy, what do you mean?

How many bolts, how long etc?


----------



## Mrboots2u

About 45 minutes in total to change this and the burrs, and that was with me being overly paranoid and double checking everything. Also took the oppurtunity to clean and Hoover out the machine . The casing has three screws which fix it to the red of the machine .

I would need the machine infront to remember the exact process , I also used a youtube clip below as a visual guide. Unfortunately it is in foreign , but you can follow what he does with the sound down. It will get you to changing the burrs , and lid off ,spindle out etc. t the cassette simply has three screws at the bottom that undo , the new cassette sits on top and screws back in.

Honestly if I can do it , anyone can. I have no experience with grinders Etc, and am generally regarded as utterly cack handed by everyone that knows me .


----------



## Mrboots2u

You would need a set of Allen keys , a good flat head screw driver , preferably magnetic, pair of pliers or adjustable spanner ( if you watch the clip you'll see why ) . Some grease or Vaseline and some sticky back plastic ( just kidding ) . In the first pic you can see some holes at the bottom of the casing , this simply attached with some shortish screws.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> You would need a set of Allen keys , a good flat head screw driver , preferably magnetic, pair of pliers or adjustable spanner ( if you watch the clip you'll see why ) . Some grease or Vaseline and some sticky back plastic ( just kidding ) . In the first pic you can see some holes at the bottom of the casing , this simply attached with some shortish screws.


Nice one Martin - always good when a forum member gives first hand experience of how they have tackled a piece of maintenance.


----------



## MarkyP

I can see me coming back to this thread when I do mine... Which might be sooner if the cassette makes a difference to the clumping!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> I can see me coming back to this thread when I do mine... Which might be sooner if the cassette makes a difference to the clumping!


Marky ill for and do a clip of the grinding into porta filter tonight or tomorrow , you can see if it is significantly different to yours.

You could as a quick fix , put some tape over the aluminium flap to lift it , so it doesn't block the exit Shute. People in the USA have done this with some results.


----------



## MarkyP

So, after a week, how are you getting on?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Apologies I said I would update and I have been busy stripping the magnum and boxing up for sale.

Using the k30 exclusively now ,have put a 1kg of rave jampit through it , also had the same bean for consistency, the dose is within 0.2-0.3 of a gram each time .

I didn't really use the old chamber long enough to be able to give a massive comparison between it and the upgrade , I'm happy now with its performance in terms of spitting and clumping .

I suppose the only way to really compare is for to shove up a clip of it working on youtube , ill try and do this tomorrow, and then you can see how it compares to yours, am working late tonight so won't have a chance.

Is it worth the money ? That's an entirely subjective thing , as it depends if you can live with the performance of the model you have currently .

If I can get the clip up then ill link it here and you will at least have a visual to compare with.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is a clip of the new chamber in action 16.5 g i think


----------



## Spukey

That is a massive improvement in my opinion, it was a good grinder anyway but much less clumpy and a lot neater in the basket too!


----------



## MarkyP

I would agree! parts will have to be ordered so I can do mine!


----------



## MarkyP

...and I've just done mine... really easy - a screwdriver and a spanner is all that's needed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> ...and I've just done mine... really easy - a screwdriver and a spanner is all that's needed!


Hows it running now ?


----------



## MarkyP

Really Happy...

no clumps no spitting...

it was only some starbucks Christmas blend that I have run through it though!


----------



## MarkyP

Still can't get the thing to grind fine enough without the burrs touching... or do I need to wait until they are seasoned?


----------



## MarkyP

Martin,

How many notches away from the burrs touching are you for the DSOL beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Well mine zero point is bang on. I'm using vst baskets and a lever so will differ, as a grinding finer and tamping less. I was choking the L1 on 3 . The numbers are only relative to where your actually zero point is ( ie burrs touching ) .

Make sense . I sent you a pm too


----------



## MarkyP

So you are 3 whole numbers away from the burrs touching and you can choke the L1?

If I set it to be a half notch from the burrs touching I get a 15 second shot! Something is amiss somewhere methinks!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Did you get my pm ?


----------



## majnu

I've been quoted £158 PLUS VAT for the casette. I did email the bloke at the email address in the first post and have had no reply. My quote came from:

Ditting MAHLKÖNIG UK Limited

Herr Matt Gregory

Station Lane Industrial Estate, Station Lane, Unit 54*

S41 9QX, Old Whittington, Chesterfield

Telefon: 07837 843718

Fax: 01246 351135

http://www.mahlkoenig.de

Is this who you ordered from?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hang on ill check

It was a different person but the same place


----------



## 4085

I believe each country has its own franchise and these are the UK people. Everyone else will come under them as normal trade suppliers


----------



## majnu

I think he may have moved on

http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/ed-gooding/24/45/723

Still doesn't explain the huge price difference


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ask them

At the end of the day , they are the authorised dealer

I'm not sure you comparing apples for apples price wise


----------



## majnu

Just did and I was told it was "probably" a second hand cassette hence the price as they haven't changed in price from last year.


----------



## Mrboots2u

majnu said:


> Just did and I was told it was "probably" a second hand cassette hence the price as they haven't changed in price from last year.


I paid for a new cassette...

I don't think I've got the invoice anymore though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

majnu said:


> Just did and I was told it was "probably" a second hand cassette hence the price as they haven't changed in price from last year.


Sorry can't be much more help.. Over a year ago and don't own the grinder anymore.. From memory it was new. I'm pretty sure markyp paid the same price as me. Drop him a pm and see it he can remember.

At the time i had a parts list with prices I think. I don't have it anymore


----------



## MarkyP

I'll have a rummage and see what I can dig up...


----------



## MarkyP

Found it!

I paid £124+VAT for the cassette and £66+VAT for the new burrs... that was back in August last year, though.

try [email protected]


----------



## majnu

I emailed North and East Europe's sales director asking for an explanation and had a reply. This explains the price increase:



> thank you for your request why the prices are like that from our UK partner.
> 
> Actually it was not our partner who did raise the price dramatically, it was MAHLKÖNIG directly. For quite some time we had the wrong pricing inside our price list due to a miscalculation internally. So lucky for everybody who bought it for the old price. Fortunately for us, we did find our and had to raise it. We were loosing money with every order before.
> 
> So this is all on our behalf not on the one from our partner.
> 
> I am really sorry for these bad news.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> i.V. Jörg Krahl
> 
> Sales Director North & East Europe


----------



## coffeechap

It is still worth doing the upgrade to be static free


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> It is still worth doing the upgrade to be static free


Yep absolutely


----------



## PeterF

Im impressed!


----------



## majnu

I'll do the chute mod the time being but £100'ish for the cassette upgrade was well worth it.

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/improving-mahlkonig-k30-clumpiness-t12269.html


----------



## majnu

Does anyone know how the display comes of by any chance or if it is written in some kind of service manual that you could possibly email please?


----------



## coffeechap

Pm me your telephone number


----------



## Gaius

Sorry to wake up the old thread but i was really wondering if it is worth 250 quid to upgrade the chamber for older k30 or not really?

Price in the old days was around 125 now its more like 250 for chamber upgrade, which i think is too much.


----------



## Dantaito

Gaius did you go ahead with the upgrade?


----------

